# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Μετασχηματιστής 120V σε 220V

## vasiliki

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
Είναι το πρώτο μου θέμα και ως γυναίκα θα μου επιτρέψετε το γεγονός ότι είμαι άσχετη με αυτά.
Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα: Αγόρασα από το e-bay μια αμερικάνική ηλεκτρονική ραπτομηχανή (http://www.brother-usa.com/Homesewin...DUCTID=CS6000i) και όπως θα καταλάβατε είχα θέμα με τα volt & τα Hz (της μηχανής είναι 120V ~ 60Hz 0.65A). Πήρα κατάλληλο μετασχηματιστή αλλά όταν το έβαλα στη πρίζα και προσπάθησα να το ξεκινήσω έκανε ένα μπουφ και έπεσε η ασφάλεια του δωματίου. Όπως διαπιστώσαμε κάηκε ο πυκνότης του τροφοδοτικού. Ο ηλεκτρονικός είπε πως πήρε παραπάνω ρεύμα και είμασταν τυχεροί που δεν καταστράφηκε.
Και το ερώτημα είναι, τι κάναμε λάθος??? Μήπως χρειάζεται inverter (το είδα κάπου σε ανάλογο πρόβλημα) ?

----------


## her

Όχι από 120 σε 220 αλλά από 220V σε 110V. αυτό μάλλον το ξέρει καλύτερα ο ηλεκτρονικός σου που το έλεγξε. Όπως το περιγράφεις είναι σαν να μην λειτούργησε σωστά ο μετασχηματιστής και έβγαλε παραπάνω τάση από τα 110V

  Τι μετασχηματιστή έχεις; Καμιά φωτο;

----------


## vasiliki

Ναι δίκιο έχεις, ανάποδα τα έβαλα! Έτσι θα έγινε αλλά και αυτός δεν κατάλαβε το γιατί... Γι αυτό ρωτάω, μήπως έχει τύχει σε κάποιον κάτι ανάλογο και καταλάβουμε τι γίνεται γιατί όπως θα αντιλαμβάνεσαι ακόμα και να φτιάξουμε το πρόβλημα με το που το ξαναβάλω στη πρίζα υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθουμε τα ίδια και ξανά μανά από την αρχή! Λέτε να είναι θέμα μετασχηματιστή καθαρά?
Έχετε υπόψιν σας κανέναν που να είναι αρκετά καλός?

----------


## her

Τι μετασχηματιστή έχεις; ανεβασε φωτο; πως το συνδεσες;

----------


## spiroscfu

Πάς σε ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά και ζητάς έναν μετασχηματιστή απο 220 σε 110 βολτ και στα watt που ζητάει η μηχανή,
ένας απλός 100W  που *μάλλον* είναι αρκετός http://www.electroland.gr/Electrolan...findershopping

----------


## vasiliki

> Τι μετασχηματιστή έχεις; ανεβασε φωτο; πως το συνδεσες;


Αυτός είναι! http://www.shop-e.gr/pals/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypag  e.tpl&product_id=1626&category_id=103&option=com_v  irtuemart&Itemid=53

Πως να το συνδέω, απλά μπαίνει στη πρίζα...

----------


## spiroscfu

ναι μόνο αυτό,
έχει και διακόπτη για 30W.

----------


## vasiliki

> Πάς σε ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά και ζητάς έναν μετασχηματιστή απο 220 σε 110 βολτ και στα watt που ζητάει η μηχανή,
> ένας απλός 100W  που *μάλλον* είναι αρκετός


Λες να του έκανε τη ζημιά που αυτός που πήρα εως 1600 watt?

----------


## spiroscfu

Αυτός που λές είναι ηλεκτρονικός αν είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα μπορεί να σου έκαψε και την μηχανή.

----------


## vasiliki

> έχει και διακόπτη για 30W.


Ναι αλλά τα 30W δεν είναι αρκετά..Απ΄όσο ξέρω η μηχανή καίει απο 50 εως 150w

----------


## spiroscfu

Εγώ αν ήμουν στην θέση σου θα αγόραζα έναν μ/σ 220/110 150W, είναι ποιο σίγουρος.

----------

vasiliki (23-06-11)

----------


## vasiliki

> Αυτός που λές είναι ηλεκτρονικός αν είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα μπορεί να σου έκαψε και την μηχανή.


Την ανοίξαμε τη μηχανή και ο ηλεκτρονικός που είπε οτι αυτό που κάηκε ήταν στη πρώτη φάση όποτε προστάτεψε τη μηχανή. Η μηχανή λογικά είναι οκ το θέμα είναι οτι κάτι άλλο έπαιξε με το μετασχηματιστή...

----------


## vasiliki

> Εγώ αν ήμουν στην θέση σου θα αγόραζα έναν μ/σ 220/110 150W, είναι ποιο σίγουρος.


Ίσως αυτό πρέπει να κάνω...Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Στη θέση 1600W έχει απλώς μια δίοδο σε σειρά... Οπότε οι πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού της μηχανής έφτασαν στα 325V και φυσικά έσκασαν. Πάρε αυτομετασχηματιστή από 220 σε 110.

----------

leosedf (22-06-11), vasiliki (23-06-11)

----------


## vasiliki

> Στη θέση 1600W έχει απλώς μια δίοδο σε σειρά... Οπότε οι πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού της μηχανής έφτασαν στα 325V και φυσικά έσκασαν. Πάρε αυτομετασχηματιστή από 220 σε 110.


Είσαι ο μόνος που μου δίνεις μια εξήγηση! Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ, θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου. Τελικά το λάθος μας ήταν που πήραμε το συγκεκριμένο μετασχηματιστή ή που δεν ήταν αυτομετασχηματιστής?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πήρες μετατροπέα, όχι (αυτο)μετασχιματιστή. Ο αυτομ/της είναι φθηνότερος από τον μετ/τή, αλλά κάνει την ίδια δουλειά.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτό που αγόρασε η Βασιλική είναι αυτομετασχηματιστής, δηλ έχει ένα τύλιγμα 220 με λήψη στα 110. Έχω πάρει έναν ίδιο από την ίδια εταιρεία. Τον άνοιξα και τον είδα από μέσα. Μ' έκανε εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι παρά το μικρό του μέγεθος (λόγω του ότι έχει ένα τύλιγμα) δίνει αρκετή ισχύ. Τράβηξα αρκετή ισχύ και ίσα - ίσα που ζεσταινόταν. Έχει ένα διακοπτάκι από πίσω για ανάλογη χρήση 220-110 ή 110-220. Συνοδεύεται και με ένα φις αντάπτορ 220-110. Αυτά για σένα, Βασιλική από την Ονειρούπολη και το Ύδραμα με την Αγ. Βαρβάρα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτό που αγόρασε η Βασιλική είναι αυτομετασχηματιστής, δηλ έχει ένα τύλιγμα 220 με λήψη στα 110. Έχω πάρει έναν ίδιο από την ίδια εταιρεία. Τον άνοιξα και τον είδα από μέσα. Μ' έκανε εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι παρά το μικρό του μέγεθος (λόγω του ότι έχει ένα τύλιγμα) δίνει αρκετή ισχύ. Τράβηξα αρκετή ισχύ και ίσα - ίσα που ζεσταινόταν. Έχει ένα διακοπτάκι από πίσω για ανάλογη χρήση 220-110 ή 110-220. Συνοδεύεται και με ένα φις αντάπτορ 220-110. Αυτά για σένα, Βασιλική από την Ονειρούπολη και το Ύδραμα με την Αγ. Βαρβάρα.


Ναι, αλλά αυτό το κάνει όταν ο διακόπτης είναι στη θέση 30W. H φίλη μας είδε ότι η ισχύς της συσκευής της ήταν παραπάνω, κι έτσι έβαλε τον διακόπτη στη θέση 1600W παθαίνοντας αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω... Μετασχηματιστής ή αυτομετασχηματιστής δεν έχει σημασία. Δουλεύει και με τα δύο, απλώς ο αυτομετασχηματιστής είναι μικρότερου μεγέθους.

----------

leosedf (23-06-11)

----------


## her

> Στη θέση 1600W έχει απλώς μια δίοδο σε σειρά... Οπότε οι πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού της μηχανής έφτασαν στα 325V και φυσικά έσκασαν. Πάρε αυτομετασχηματιστή από 220 σε 110.


  Μπορείς μα εξηγήσεις αν σου είναι εύκολο το τρόπο λειτουργίας του μετασχηματιστή που περιγράφεις; Η δίοδος τι κάνει;

----------


## FILMAN

Κόβει τη μια ημιπερίοδο από το φορτίο με αποτέλεσμα αυτό να αποδίδει τη μισή ισχύ, η οποία παρεμπιπτόντως αντιστοιχεί σε ενεργό τάση 230V / ρίζα 2 = 163V και όχι 115V. Αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις αφορά μόνο θερμαντικές αντιστάσεις, άντε και κανα μοτέρ universal. Όχι εισόδους παλμοτροφοδοτικού!

----------

leosedf (23-06-11)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> *Αυτό που αγόρασε η Βασιλική είναι αυτομετασχηματιστής,* δηλ έχει ένα τύλιγμα 220 με λήψη στα 110. Έχω πάρει έναν ίδιο από την ίδια εταιρεία. Τον άνοιξα και τον είδα από μέσα. Μ' έκανε εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι παρά το μικρό του μέγεθος (λόγω του ότι έχει ένα τύλιγμα) δίνει αρκετή ισχύ. Τράβηξα αρκετή ισχύ και ίσα - ίσα που ζεσταινόταν. Έχει ένα διακοπτάκι από πίσω για ανάλογη χρήση 220-110 ή 110-220. Συνοδεύεται και με ένα φις αντάπτορ 220-110. Αυτά για σένα, Βασιλική από την Ονειρούπολη και το Ύδραμα με την Αγ. Βαρβάρα.


Αυτομ/τής 1600 Βατ, βάρους 100 γραμ. ???? 
Συνήθως βάζουν τράιακ. Αν υπάρχει Μ/Τ είναι μόνο για τα λίγα Βατ, γιαυτό και δεν το ονομάζει Μ/Τ. 
Δίοδο έβαζα στα κολλητήρια σταθερής θερμοκρασίας για κατάσταση αναμονής.

Φίλιππε, βλέπω σταθερός στην ενημέρωση.

----------


## vasiliki

Τελικά φτιάξαμε τον πυκνωτή πήραμε κ ένα πολύ καλό μετασχηματιστή (που ζυγίζει έναν τόνο) αλλά πάλι δεν λειτουργεί! Υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό το μπουφ που έκανε να επηρέασε κι άλλα μέρη της μηχανής πέραν του τροφοδοτικού?
Αποστόλη βλέπω έχεις επισκεφτεί τα μέρη μου..

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν νομίζω, το τροφοδοτικό βγάζει τάσεις?

p.s. Το Αιγαίο είναι η dreamland

----------


## FILMAN

> Τελικά φτιάξαμε τον πυκνωτή πήραμε κ ένα πολύ καλό μετασχηματιστή (που ζυγίζει έναν τόνο) αλλά πάλι δεν λειτουργεί! Υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό το μπουφ που έκανε να επηρέασε κι άλλα μέρη της μηχανής πέραν του τροφοδοτικού?
> Αποστόλη βλέπω έχεις επισκεφτεί τα μέρη μου..


Άλλα εξαρτήματα του τροφοδοδτικού ίσως ναι!

----------


## itta-vitta

Δεν είναι 1600 βαττ ο μ/σ. Είναι κάπου στα 100 το πολύ. Είναι αυτός που φαίνεται στην ιστοσελίδα που έδωσε η Βασιλική. Λέει ότι είναι 100 αλλά οι κινέζοι όταν λένε ότι κατι είναι 100 βαττ εννουν το μαξιμουμ, εκεί που καίγεται.

----------


## FILMAN

Εφόσον έχει διακόπτη 30W / 1600W θα έχει μέσα ένα αυτομετασχηματιστή με πυρήνα 15W (οπότε το φορτίο μπορεί να είναι ως 30W), και μια δίοδο ή ένα triac (με ένα κύκλωμα όπως στα dimmer) που είπε ο Αποστόλης (γεια σου Αποστόλη! ), ή ένα transil στην κλίμακα των 1600W.

----------


## KOKAR

> Τελικά φτιάξαμε τον πυκνωτή πήραμε κ ένα πολύ καλό μετασχηματιστή (που ζυγίζει έναν τόνο) αλλά πάλι δεν λειτουργεί! Υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό το μπουφ που έκανε να επηρέασε κι άλλα μέρη της μηχανής πέραν του τροφοδοτικού?
> Αποστόλη βλέπω έχεις επισκεφτεί τα μέρη μου..


 Vasiliki , δεν μας λες και ποιος ειναι ο ηλεκτρονικός που το πήγες για να τον *αποφεύγει* ο κόσμος....

----------


## vasiliki

> Vasiliki , δεν μας λες και ποιος ειναι ο ηλεκτρονικός που το πήγες για να τον *αποφεύγει* ο κόσμος....


Τώρα το θίγεις το παλικάρι και ουσιαστικά δε μας δίνεις και καμιά απάντηση. Ο αδερφός μου του πήγε μόνο το τροφοδοτικό της μηχανής, όχι όλη τη μηχανή για να τη δει. Τη Δευτέρα θα την πάμε ολόκληρη για να είμαστε σίγουροι. Η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι πως επειδή δεν έχω ιδέα απο αυτά πολύ πιθανό μόνη μου να μη βγάλω άκρη.. Αν κανείς γνωρίζει κανένα ηλεκτρονικό αστέρι-τρελαμένο με τη δουλειά του σε Δράμα ή Θεσσαλονίκη πολύ ευχαρίστως να τον προτιμήσω!

----------

